# Midwest Hay and Straw Co; Jan 11, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, Jan 11, 2011
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 5 Loads Week Ago: 10 Loads Year Ago: 22 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough any class to establish trends. Snow over the area
limited supply and attendance.

Alfalfa: None offered.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: None offered.

Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 1 load 130.00. Good: Large
Rounds, 2 loads 85.00-100.00. Fair: Small Squares, 1 load 75.00.

Straw: Large Squares, 1 load 25.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: None offered.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD


----------

